#  Ernährung >   Ernährung nach der traditionellen chinesischen Medizin >

## riba67

Hallo, 
Ich habe in meiner Vorstellung erwähnt, dass ich eine Ausbildung in Ernährungslehre nach trad.chin. Medizin habe und mich dieses gebiet auch total fasziniert. Michael hat gemeint es könnte für euch interessant sein, wenn ich ein bisschen über diese Art der Ernährung erzähle. 
Nunja ich versuche es einfach und kurz darzustellen. 
Die chinesische Philosopie ist eine ganz andere. Man muß gewaltig umdenken. Die Chinesen versuchen die Gesundheit zu erhalten - mit verschiedenen Mitteln ... richtige Ernährung, Körperübungen, Kräuterteinnahmen, ... Falls es aber doch zu Problemen kommt, so wird nach der Wurzel gesucht - nicht das Symptom behandelt. 
Mit der richtigen Ernährung kann man also gewaltig viel erreichen. Es ist keine Diät oder dergleichen. Die Nahrungsmittel sind den fünf Elementen (Holz, Feuer, Erde, Metall und Wasser) zugeordnet und jedes Nahrungsmittel unterliegt einer Thermik. Das geht von kalt über kühl bis zu neutral, warm und heiß. Jetzt muss nur noch herausgefunden werden (das macht der Ernährungsberater) welcher Typ man ist und dann kann schon die richtige Ernährung zusammengestellt werden. Der Typ kann sich jedoch immer wieder ändern. Hier werden nicht alle Menschen über den Kamm geschert - jeder Mensch ist individuell und sollte auch so behandelt werden. 
Ein kleines Beispiel: Der hitzige Typ- viel Energie, meist roter Kopf, ißt gerne Fleisch, scharf gewürzt, wird schnell zornig ... Für so einen Menschen wäre es besser sich ein bissl kühlender zu ernähren, damit der Organismus nicht zu sehr belastet wird. Ich will jetztaber mit den einzelnen Nahrungsmittel gar nicht so sehr ins Detail gehen.  
Es gibt aber so eine kleine Faustregel - allgemein gültig: Man sollte das Essen was zu jeder Jahreszeit dort wächst wo man wohnt. 
Das typische Beispiel "Orangensaft". Meist wird gesagt im Winter wäre es gut frischen O-Saft zu trinken, wegen dem Vitamin C. Lt. den Chinesen ist die Orange thermisch kalt - d.h. im Winter ist das Klima bei uns kalt also sollte man den Körper wärmen und nicht noch zusätzlich abkühlen. Orangen wachsen dort wo sie gebraucht werden - in heißen Ländern, um sich zu kühlen. 
Die meisten Menschen haben Problem mit der Verdauung, oder mit dem Gewicht - ist auch ein großes Thema - dies alles ist mit der typgerechten Ernährungsweise super toll in den Griff zu bekommen. 
Achtung auch vor den ganzen Kräutertees. Die sind eigentlich Medizin und sollten auch so eingesetzt werden. Ein "kalter" Mensch sollte nicht auch noch kühlende Tees trinken. 
Naja, ich denke fürs erste reicht es, ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht noch mehr Verwirrung geschaffen. 
Sollten Fragen auftauchen, gebe ich gerne Auskünfte. Wenn wer Interesse an einer Beratung hat so kann er sich gerne melden. Ich lebe in Wien und gebe bereits Beratungen. Nähere Infos sende ich gerne per Mail. 
LG
Birgit

----------


## Elfe

Liebe Birgit, 
hab Dank für Deine Mühe! Das ist für mich ein interessantes Thema, zumal die TCM sehr gut mit der Homöopathie harmoniert. Darum beschäftigte ich mich bereits damit. 
Zunächst eine Frage zur Ernährung. Es gibt kalte und warme Lebensmittel, aber auch neutrale. Ist es zuviel Arbeit, einen "roten Faden" über die neutralen zu spinnen? 
Liebe Grüße 
Elfe

----------


## riba67

Hi,
ich habe dir hier ein paar neutrale LM zusammengesucht, es sind leider nicht sehr viele. Es ist aber ein Irrglaube, zu denken wenn man nur neutrale Nahrungsmittel zu sich nimmt, so kann nichts schlimmeres passieren.
Es gehört wirklich auf den Körper abgestimmt, und auch auf die Jahreszeit. D.h. wird es draussen kalt, die wärmenden bevorzugen. Am leichtesten... alles was du jetzt an Obst und Gemüse bekommst das in unseren Breitengraden wächst. Wintergemüse sind z.b. Kraut, Kohl, ....
Nichts importiertes. 
NEUTRAL
GETREIDE
.Bulgur
.Dinkel
OBST
.Brombeere
.Himbeere
GETRÄNKE
.Hagebuttentee
SONSTIGES
.Hefe 
GETREIDE
.Roggen
Amaranth
GEMÜSE/SALATE
.Brennessel
.Eisbergsalat
.Feldsalat
.Rote Bete
GETRÄNKE
.Bancha-Tee
.Pu-Erh-Tee
.Schwarzer Tee
.Tuo-Cha-Tee 
GETREIDE
.Hirse
.Maiskolben
GEMÜSE
.Bohne, grün
.Erbse
.Karotte
.Kartoffel
.Kohlrabi
.Kürbis
:Rotkohl
.Steckrübe
.Weißkohl
.Wirsingkohl 	
OBST
.Dattel
.Feige
.Pflaume
FLEISCH
.Rind
GEWÜRZE
.Safran/Vanille
SÜßMITTEL
.Honig
.Malz
.Melasse 
Hoffe ein bissl geholfen zu Haben, lg
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo zusammen! 
Ich bin seit Jahren schon der Auffassung, daß man vor allem das essen sollte, was man in den entsprechenden Jahreszeiten bekommt auf dem Markt an einheimischen/saisonalen Produkten! Aber auch ich mache hier Ausnahmen, z.B. Pfirsiche lassen sich nun mal schwer in Deutschland anbauen!  
Alles in allem liest sich diese TCM-Ernährung aber ein wenig weit hergeholt und ich halte es auch wieder für so ein Unwort der heutigen Zeit. Jemand, der sich gesund und ausgewogen ernährt (meistens jedenfalls, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel), braucht sich sicher nicht zu fragen, ob er nun der heiße oder eher kalte Eßtyp ist. Zumal sich das wohl auch ändern kann, wie ich im 1. Beitrag von Riba las. Den Eß-Typ stellt doch nun ein Ernährungsberater fest, tja, der Glückliche! Da sich die Eßtypen wieder verändern, klingelt die Kasse! 
Wieso komme ich nie auf solche gewinnbringenden Ideen? Wahrscheinlich, weil ich derart an solchen Sachen zweifele und ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte, den Leuten mit sowas das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea    *

----------


## Elfe

> Hi,
> ich habe dir hier ein paar neutrale LM zusammengesucht, es sind leider nicht sehr viele. Es ist aber ein Irrglaube, zu denken wenn man nur neutrale Nahrungsmittel zu sich nimmt, so kann nichts schlimmeres passieren.

 So war das auch nicht gemeint. Vieles fällt ja, bedingt durch die Jahreszeit, weg. Ich ernähre mich vorwiegend mit Bio-Lebensmitteln aus unseren Breiten, aber ohne mich zu kasteien. Das heißt, z. B. auch mal fettes Griebenschmalz *hmmmmlecker* oder ähnliches. Was man mit Appetit ißt, bekommt auch, unter dem Motto *alles mit Maßen*, damit fahre ich ganz gut. 
Die Chinesen haben eine ganz eigene Sichtweise, gewachsen auf alten Traditionen und Überlieferungen, da darf man ruhig mal abgucken, ist aber schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. z. B. die Zutaten zu einer Suppe in einer bestimmten Reihenfolge zuzugeben und diese oft sehr lange kochen zu lassen. Damit will ich die Sichtweise nicht abwerten, es wird ja niemand gezwungen, so zu verfahren.  
Ich weiß von einer Freundin, daß ihr Gerichte nach der Methode, abgestimmt auf eine aktuelle Situation, sehr geholfen haben. Krisenbewältigung, Spannungen abbauen, fällt mir spontan ein. Sie kennt sich GUT aus damit. 
Danke, Birgit  :Grin:   
LG Elfe

----------


## riba67

Liebe Teetante, 
ich verstehe schon das man hier auch skeptisch sein kann und sich die Denkweise einfach nicht deckt.  
Es liegt mir jedoch ferne irgend jemanden Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Wenn du zu einer guten Beratung gehst und einmal ein Grundkonzept hast und dich dann vielleicht ein bissl damit beschäftigst, so ist es sicher nicht notwendig alle Monate zum Berater zu rennen und zu schauen welcher Type du jetzt wieder bist. 
Es geht ja auch darum dich mit deinem Körper auseindnder zu setzen. 
Die chinesische Tradition ist über 3000 Jahre alt - ich denke da hat es doch was auf sich, oder? 
Außerdem kannst du mit der TMC wunderbar Krankheiten behandeln (der Arzt natürlich - nicht ich), ohne gleich mit starken Medikamentengeschütz anzufahren. Du kannst kleine Unausgewogenheiten beheben (Regelschmerz, Migräne, Verstopfung, ...).
Die jeweiligen Emotionen spielen auch eine sehr starke Rolle, da sie immer das dazugehörige Organ beeinflussen - das ist aber denke ich alles schon ein bissl zuviel für hier. 
@Elfe 
Du, ich muss dir sagen ich koche nicht so, dass ich darauf achte welches Nahrungsmittel als nächstes in den Topf kommt - den Elementen zugeordent. Das ist auch gar nicht unbedingt notwendig. Und für den "Laien" auch nicht immer leicht.
Kochen soll spass machen und es ist schon genug wenn ich weiß was tut mit gut und was nicht. 
Das mit den lange gekochten suppen allerdings ist eine feine Sachen.
Vorallem im Winter und für "Kalte" Menschen ist das toll. 
Einfach alles in den Topf was du drinnen haben willst und etliche Stunden köcheln. Umso länger umso besser. Vielleicht kannst das ja im heuerigen Winter ausprobieren. Wer will kann dann auch noch gezielte Kräuter dazugeben und mitkochen - das ist dann eine wirkich nahrhafte, tolle Mahlzeit - für Kinder besonders gut, denn wenn die kein Gemüse mögen, gibst das dann zum Schluß alles raus und gibst ihnen die klare Suppe mit einer Einlage nach Wahl. 
LG
birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Riba! 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber eine Migräne als "kleine Unausgewogenheit" zu betiteln, grenzt schon fast an eine Unverschämtheit. Hattest Du jemals so einen netten Anfall? Wo Du vor Schmerzen am liebsten gegen eine Wand fahren würdest? Dank der noch relativ neuen Entwicklung namens Triptanen habe ich heute meine Migräne ziemlich im Griff!  
Migräne nur mit TCM zu behandeln (Akupunktur, Ernährung etc) mag sicherlich bei einigen Menschen funktionieren, bei mir nicht. Im Gegenteil, die sogenannte Erstverschlimmerung hielt so lange und extrem an, daß ich alle Versuche in diese Richtung abgebrochen habe und mich damals auf direktem Wege in ein Krankenhaus begeben habe, wo ich um eine Schmerzinfusion bat und diese auch direkt bekam.  
In Deinem ersten Beitrag las sich die Beratersache etwas anders, deshalb mein Einwand mit der klingelnden Kasse, wenn Du es anders machst, umso besser! 
@Riba und Elfe:
Eine kleine Sache noch zum Schluß: Ihr seid Euch darüber bewußt, daß in einer Suppe, in der das Gemüse zu Tode gekocht wird, nichts gesundes mehr ist, oder?? Dann nützen Euch auch die saisonalen Gemüsesorten nichts mehr! Eigentlich könntet Ihr dann auch direkt eine Konserve aufmachen, da ist dann wahrscheinlich noch mehr an Vitaminen etc. drin erhalten! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Elfe

> @Elfe 
> Du, ich muss dir sagen ich koche nicht so, dass ich darauf achte welches Nahrungsmittel als nächstes in den Topf kommt - den Elementen zugeordent. Das ist auch gar nicht unbedingt notwendig. Und für den "Laien" auch nicht immer leicht.
> Kochen soll spass machen und es ist schon genug wenn ich weiß was tut mit gut und was nicht. 
> Das mit den lange gekochten suppen allerdings ist eine feine Sachen.
> Vorallem im Winter und für "Kalte" Menschen ist das toll. 
> Einfach alles in den Topf was du drinnen haben willst und etliche Stunden köcheln. Umso länger umso besser. Vielleicht kannst das ja im heuerigen Winter ausprobieren. Wer will kann dann auch noch gezielte Kräuter dazugeben und mitkochen - das ist dann eine wirkich nahrhafte, tolle Mahlzeit - für Kinder besonders gut, denn wenn die kein Gemüse mögen, gibst das dann zum Schluß alles raus und gibst ihnen die klare Suppe mit einer Einlage nach Wahl. 
> LG
> birgit

 Liebe Birgit, 
das Kuriose an der Sache ist, dass die Nahrung je länger desto besser gekocht werden soll. Ist ja nix mehr drin an Wertstoffen. Möglicherweise vergleichbar mit der Homöopathie, da ist auch keine Substanz mehr drin.
Einerseits mag ich das Gemüse gern richtig gar, ganz lecker ein heißes Süppchen, aber dieses lange Kochen kann ich mir für mich nicht vorstellen. Trotzdem möchte ich die chin. Sicht nicht in Frage stellen, habe von Betroffenen schon zuviel Positives darüber gehört.
Fazit: Wie in einigen Beiträgen zu lesen war, jeder entscheidet für sich, in jeder Beziehung. 
Lieben Gruß 
Elfe

----------


## riba67

@Teetante 
Entschuldige wenn ich dir zu nahe getreten bin, ich weiß natürlich das Migräne eine ernste, schlimme Sache ist. 
Wenn dir TCM nicht geholfen hat so tut mir das für dich leid, wobei ich sagen muss eine Erstverschlechterung gibts in der TCM nicht. Es ist natrürlich nicht für jedermann das passende. Man muss sich ja auch anfreunden können mit dieser Art der Behandlung bzw. Sichtweise. So wie du schreibst, denke ich wirklich das es nichts für dich ist.
Ich weiß halt nur aus Erfahrung wie vielen schon damit geholfen wurde. 
@Elfe 
kurz noch mal zur Suppe: hier geht es nicht um Vitamine - die chinesen haben eine andere Art zu denken - wie schon erwähnt. Hier geht es um den Energiegehalt in dem lebensmittel. am besten sind natürlich frische lebensmittel und wenn du die jetzt lang ein der suppe kochst, so geht diese energie in die suppe über. dein organismus kann das alles wunderbar aufnehmen und auch gebrauchen. das die ausgekochten gemüsearten natürlich nicht mehr so toll schmecken ist klar. wichtig ist hier die suppe. man kann aber extra ein bißchen gemüse kurz kochen und dann in die fertige suppe geben. somit hat man beides. 
Vielleicht probierst du es ja einmal, ist wirklich gut im winter. man kann auch in der früh eine tasse suppe trinken - ist aber halt auch nicht jedermans sache.  
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Riba! 
Die Erstverschlimmerung gibt es in der TCM schon z. B. in der Akupunktur. Hatte da mal einen Modellversuch bei meiner Krankenkasse gestartet, mit dem Erfolg, daß ich ins KH gegangen bin. Da habe ich aber Infomaterial bekommen, wo ausdrücklich auf die Erstverschlimmerung hingewiesen wurde! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Sorry, gebe nur das weiter was ich gelernt habe.
wenn du akupunktierst bringst du natürlich einiges in bewegung - die energie fließt vermehrt und das spürst du natürlich auch. das kann dann schon sein das es dir so vorkommt, als sei es noch schlimmer.
Jedoch so wie in der Homöopathie gibts keine Erstverschlimmerung. 
Es ist aber doch schön das du dein Migräne Problem für dich gut gelöst hast. 
LG
Birgit

----------


## Elfe

> @Elfe 
> kurz noch mal zur Suppe: hier geht es nicht um Vitamine - die chinesen haben eine andere Art zu denken - wie schon erwähnt. Hier geht es um den Energiegehalt in dem lebensmittel. am besten sind natürlich frische lebensmittel und wenn du die jetzt lang ein der suppe kochst, so geht diese energie in die suppe über. dein organismus kann das alles wunderbar aufnehmen und auch gebrauchen. das die ausgekochten gemüsearten natürlich nicht mehr so toll schmecken ist klar. wichtig ist hier die suppe. man kann aber extra ein bißchen gemüse kurz kochen und dann in die fertige suppe geben. somit hat man beides. 
> Vielleicht probierst du es ja einmal, ist wirklich gut im winter. man kann auch in der früh eine tasse suppe trinken - ist aber halt auch nicht jedermans sache.
> Birgit

 Guten Morgen Birgit, 
Du hast mich überzeugt!!! Da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können, doch manchmal steht man eben auf der Leitung. Das meinte ich bei dem Vergleich mit der Homöopathie. Es paßt auch ganz gut, weil ich ein Suppenfan bin  :Grin:  Versuch wird gestartet.
Ist doch richtig, wenn man gleich eine größere Menge kocht und nach Bedarf verzehrt, die Energie müßte doch erhalten bleiben  :Huh?:  
Die kalten und warmen Lebensmittel ergeben sich bei gesundem Körperempfinden eigentlich von selbst (bei mir jedenfalls), kurz zusammen gefaßt, im Winter Warmes im Sommer Kaltes. Wobei mir klar ist, daß damit nicht nur die Temperatur gemeint ist  :Zwinker:   
Hab herzlichen Dank für den Tipp. 
Elfe

----------


## riba67

Guten Morgen Elfe, 
das freut mich aber das du die suppe probieren willst. Wirst sehen die tut dir gut. du kannst ja auch fleisch mitkochen. wenn du einen topf hast der groß genus ist, kannst ein ganzen huhn auch reintun und dann natürlich gemüse.
ich hab sogar einmal versucht die fertige suppe in ein Rex-Glas zu füllen, vielleicht kennst das noch von früher als noch alles eingekocht wurde. das sind die gläser mit dem gummiring zwischen glas und deckel und dann der silbernen spange darüber. Naja, das hat super funktioniert. ich hab das glas dann ein jahr lang im küchenkasterl stehen lassen und als ich sie aufmachte schmeckte sie wirklich so wie frisch gekocht. ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass hätte ich nie geglaubt. aber du kannst ja eine größere menge kochen und dann im eiskasen aufheben.  
Lass sie dir schmecken - und vielleicht kannst mir ja ein kleines Feedback geben wie sie dir geschmeckt hat. 
du kannst mir gerne ein mail oder eine pn schreiben wenn du noch tipps willst. 
lg
birgit

----------


## Elfe

Hallo Birgit, 
das Einwecken in Gläsern kenne gut  :Cheesy:   Ich bin in der Nachkriegszeit aufgewachsen. Wir hatten einen großen Garten und meine Mutter kochte alles, was darin wuchs, ein. "Leider" mußten wir Kinder dabei kräftig helfen, z. B. Ernten oder Obst und Gemüse verarbeiten (und naschen)  :Zwinker: 
So war unsere Ernährung für den Winter und die schlechte Zeit gesichert, ist uns auch gut bekommen. Übrigens kochte meine Mutter das Essen auch immer schrecklich lange  :Zwinker:  geschmeck hat es trotzdem  :Cool:   
Ich schreib Dir mal.  :drawing_heart:   
Elfe

----------


## Heike1

Hallo
Zu der Ernähung nach TCM weiß ich auch ein bißchen was.
Die Reihenfolge ist nicht egal, habe selber dazu Experimente gemacht und die haben mich überzeugt.
Wenn man energetisch Kochen möchte, sollte man deshalb die Reihenfolge einhalten, der Spaß bzw. Genuß kommt beim Essen bzw. Genesung.
So schwer ist es nicht mit der Reihenfolge, viele LM und Gewürze hat man schnell im Kopf. Auch lassen sich viele LM durch Geschmack und Farbe zuordnen.
Die Ernährungslehre ist ein Bestandteil der TCM ähnlich wie bei uns die Diäten.
@ Tee-Tante. Was soll durch längeres Kochen passieren? Vitamine z.B. sind so Hitze-, Licht-, Luft- und Lagerempfindlich, das es gar keine Rolle spielt ob du die LM 10 oder 120 Minuten erhitzt. 
Denk mal an die Großmütter, bei schwere Krankheit oder nach schwerer Geburt wurde ein Süppchen gekocht.. wollten sie ihren Liebsten ins Jenseits schicken? 
Wie gesagt, die Ernährung ist ein Bestanteil neben der Akupunktur, Massagen und Kräuterkunde. Der Arzt entscheidet welche dieser Grundpfeiler bzw. welche Kombination daraus, das Beste ist.
Sollte man schon über längere Zeit eine chronische Geschichte haben, sollte man von ein paar Nadelungen nicht allzu viel erwarten.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Ich finde es für meine Ernährung nicht in Ordnung, wenn ich Lebensmittel totkoche. Ich liebe frische und knackige Gemüse auf dem Teller, am liebsten nur saisonale Produkte bis auf wenige Ausnhamen und die am allerliebsten von meinem altbekannten Stand auf dem Markt. Oder von einem neu entdeckten Bauern in der Umgebung. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Hi, 
Du sollst ja nicht alles "totkochen". Eigentlich geht es nur bei den suppen darum diese lange zu kochen, wenn du dir gemüse zubereitest, so kochst du das natürlich nicht so ewig lange. 
Wie Heike schon erwähnt hat, haben unsere Großmütter besonders nach Krankheiten immer ein langgekochtes Süppchen gegeben. Die bringt dich dann wieder auf Vordermann. 
LG
Birgit

----------


## riba67

@ Heike 
Ich weiß schon das die Reihenfolge wichtig ist, aber ich hab auch schon gemerkt, dass sich sehr viele Menschen sehr schwer tun damit, vorallem wenn du noch nicht so viel Ahnung hast. Bevor sie es dann ganz lassen, ist es meiner Meinung nach, immer noch besser sie versuchen es, aber nehmen die Reihenfolge halt nicht so streng. 
LG
birgit

----------


## Heike1

> *Hallo Heike!*  *Ich finde es für meine Ernährung nicht in Ordnung, wenn ich Lebensmittel totkoche. Ich liebe frische und knackige Gemüse auf dem Teller, am liebsten nur saisonale Produkte bis auf wenige Ausnhamen und die am allerliebsten von meinem altbekannten Stand auf dem Markt. Oder von einem neu entdeckten Bauern in der Umgebung.*  *Viele Grüße, Andrea*

 Hallo Teekanne
Für das energetische Kochen gilt auch, das nur frische und einwandfreie Ware verwendet wird.
Im meinen noch alten Beruf war ich voll auf westliche Sichtweise ausgebildet und eingestellt, somit stelle die östliche Kochweise mein Weltbild völlig auf den Kopf.
Skepsis beseitigt man wenn man sich mit solchen Dingen aus einadersetzt und gewisse Grundkenntnisse von LM hat.
Thema Todkochen. Woher hast du diesen Ausdruck.
Frage an die angehende Medizinerin.. Was passiert mit LM im Magen, wenn sie mit Salzsäure in Berührung kommen?
Ich benutzt ausschließlich Obst und Gemüse aus den eigenen Garten, da weiß ich immer was ich auf den Teller habe egal ob roh oder todgekocht.

----------


## Heike1

sorry Teetante ist dein Name :verwirrt:  
war jetzt nicht absicht

----------


## Heike1

> @ Heike 
> Ich weiß schon das die Reihenfolge wichtig ist, aber ich hab auch schon gemerkt, dass sich sehr viele Menschen sehr schwer tun damit, vorallem wenn du noch nicht so viel Ahnung hast. Bevor sie es dann ganz lassen, ist es meiner Meinung nach, immer noch besser sie versuchen es, aber nehmen die Reihenfolge halt nicht so streng. 
> LG
> birgit

 Hallo Birgit
Viele haben ihre Lieblingsgerichte und Gewürze, man kann es schnell erlernen. Wie wichtig das ist... auf dem Frühling folgt der Sommer dann der Herbst usw.
Das gibt Chaos, wenn erst der Frühling, dann Winter, dann Sommer... da wird nichts. Wie schon oben genannt, hat man es paarmal gemacht merkt man sich es schnell.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Der Ausdruck totkochen stammt von mir. Ich fand ihn sehr passend, nachdem ich gelesen hatte, daß für eine Suppe Gemüse stundenlang gekocht werden muß. Also: Vitamine weg, Geschmack weg oder auch totgekocht! 
Zitat Heike:" Frage an die angehende Medizinerin.. Was passiert mit LM im Magen, wenn sie mit Salzsäure in Berührung kommen?" 
(Meine Zitatfunktion will nicht wirklich, deshalb nun dieser Versuch!) 
Was meinst Du mit angehende Medizinerin?? Falls Du mich meinst, dann hast Du irgendwas mißverstanden! Ich studiere nicht Medizin, ich bin Medizinische Fachangestellte, früher hieß das mal Arzthelferin und habe mich weitergebildet zur Arztsekretärin. Von einem Medizinstudium habe ich nie was geschrieben! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Heike1

> *Was meinst Du mit angehende Medizinerin?? Falls Du mich meinst, dann hast Du irgendwas mißverstanden! Ich studiere nicht Medizin, ich bin Medizinische Fachangestellte, früher hieß das mal Arzthelferin und habe mich weitergebildet zur Arztsekretärin. Von einem Medizinstudium habe ich nie was geschrieben!*  *Viele Grüße, Andrea*

 Hallo Andrea
Ich springe mal wieder durch die Fetttöpfchen :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Da ich kreuz und quer gelesen habe, habe ich mit bekommen eine Alternativfraktion und eine Schulmedizinische Fraktion und wer ungefähr, wo dazu gehört.
Jedoch bevor wir uns weiteraustauschen, versuch doch mal rauszubekommen, was passiert im Magen :Grin:  und mit deinen Vitaminen.
Warum sind manche LM bekömmlicher wenn sie gegart sind, nicht nur in der Kranken-Diät und Kranken wird man ja wohl nicht tote Nahrung geben bzw. verordnen :Cool:  .
Wenn du LM töten willst bzw. energetisch wertlos machen willst, dann muß du sie einfrieren oder das Essen in der Mikrowelle warm machen.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! Und an alle anderen, die mitlesen, natürlich auch Hallo! 
Das mit dem Fettnäpfchen ist ja nicht so tragisch, wollte es halt nur richtigstellen, daß ich keine Medizinstudentin bin. 
Was im Magen durch die Magensäure passiert, weiß ich, das lernen auch Arzthelferinnen in der Ausbildung und da ich mir denke, da Du so drauf rumkaust, daß Du es auch weißt, muß ich es hier nicht näher ausführen. Aber das heißt ja nicht, daß der Körper keine Vitamine aufnehmen kann!  
Ein Lebensmittel zu garen z.B. in einer Schonkost (meintest Du das mit Kranken-Diät? Habe das Wort so noch nicht gehört, deshalb die Nachfrage!) heißt aber doch auch nicht, daß es stundenlang gekocht wird. Schonkost kommt von schonender Verarbeitung der LM und sollte nicht stark gewürzt werden, so jedenfalls meine ich es mal gelesen zu haben in einer Krankenhausbroschüre.  
Da scheinbar in der TCM-Ernährung keinen Wert auf Vitamine und Nähstoffe gelegt wird, verstehe ich dann nicht, warum man die LM nicht einfrieren soll?! Obwohl beim Einfrieren gar nicht viel passiert, meistens haben TK-Produkte mehr Nährstoffe, als das Gemüse, was schon tagelang beim Händler im Regal liegt.
Mikrowelle ist ja eh so ein Thema für sich, ich habe unsere in den Keller gestellt, allerdings aus anderen ernährungstechnischen Gründen! Und aus Platzgründen, muß ich dazuschreiben) 
Ich habe am Dienstag eine Kocharie veranstaltet und meine gekochten Speisen eingefroren, sehe das nix Schlimmes bei.  
Auch friere ich frische LM z.B. vom Markt ein, wenn ich größere Mengen gekauft habe, anstelle sie im Kühlschrank aufzubewahren, so daß alle wichtigen Nähstoffe verloren gehen. Dann kann ich mir direkt ne Konserve aufmachen! (Ihhh, bäähhh, mag kein Dosenfutter). 
Mich interessiert aber auch, was Dein alter Beruf war, wo Du die "westliche" Seite der Einstellung hattest.  
Weißt Du Heike, ich versuche ja, diese TCM-Ernährung wenigstens zu verstehen, was Ihr hier so schreibt, aber ich kann mir für mich nicht vorstellen, so zu kochen. Finde es aber trotzdem interessant, hier zu lesen und mitzuschreiben, auch wenn ich der schulmedizinischen Fraktion angehöre, was hier aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielt.  
Ich kann nur Sachen/Dinge nicht leiden, wo Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird und eine Besserung des Leidens oder der Krankheit(en) versprochen wird, aber letztendlich freut sich nur der, der die Rechnungen schreibt. Das ist jetzt nur allgemein gemeint und bezieht sich nicht auf eine bestimmte Person!! TCM-Ernährung liest sich halt auch etwas sonderbar...  
Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, wie habt Ihr Euch früher ernährt, als Ihr die TCM-Ernährung noch nicht kanntet? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

@Teetante 
Hi, ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, das diese Art der Ernährung bzw. der Lebensmittelzubereitung nicht immer ganz einfach vorzustellen ist. 
Bei den Chinesen geht es nicht um Vitamine, Mineralstoffe,.... es geht aber zum Beispeiel beim Abnhehmen auch nicht um Kalorien zählen, ... 
In der fernöstlichen Tradition wird sehr viel Wert auf den Energiewert der Nahrung gelegt. Nahrung liefert dem Körper Energie, damit dieser auch gut arbeiten kann und auch genug Kraft hat. Wenn du jetzt frisches Gemüse lange in der suppe kochst, so geht diese Energie des Gemüses (vorausgesetzt natürlich das es auch frisch ist) in die Suppe. diese Suppe ist dann eine kleine Kraftbrühe ... fast schon ein bissl "Medizin" - jetzt aber bitte nicht so streng westlich genommen. 
Nahrungsmittel aus der dose haben eigentlich überhaupt keinen Energiewert - ebenso tötet die Mikro die Energie. Tiefkühlkost ist auch nicht so energiereicht wie frisch zubereitetes Essen. Und wenn jetzt schon eine kleine Resorbtionsschwäche da ist (das ist bei sehr vielen Menschen - nichts Schlimmes oder Krankhaftes - aber es wird halt nicht so toll verdaut), dann ist die TK Kost auch nicht so leicht zu verwerten für den Körper. 
Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist halt auch Einstellungssache. Es kommen sehr viele Behandlungsformen aus dem fernen Osten. Die hat auch sehr sehr viel mit Energie bzw. Energiefluß im Körper zu tung (Shiatsu, Akupunktur, Qi Gong ....) 
Ich persönlich habe mich früher auch nicht besonders toll ernährt, und ich habe auch heute noch Phasen wo es mir nicht immer gelingt. Ich weiß aber für mich was mir besonders gut tut und was nicht und wenn ich dann wieder strenger bin bei mir so merke ich das auch sofort.  
Ich will auch gar nicht behaupten du könntest mit richtiger Ernährung Krankheiten heilen oder dergleichen. Toll wäre es ja schon vorher zu beginnen bevor man eigentlich krank wird. Ich bin total überzeugt von TCM aber ich weiß auch das es nicht immer nur alleine geht. Schöne wäre eine Kombination aus Schulmedizin und TCM.  
Weist du ich mach diese Beratungen erstens weil ich auch sehr viel Freude dabei habe und zweitens bin ich gerade auf dem Wege mich selbständig zu machen. Ich habe im Laufe der Zeit herausgefunden das mein Bürojob nicht alles ist für mich. Ich möchte das was ich gerne mache und von dem ich persönl. auch überzeugt bin zu meinem Beruf machen. (ist nicht nur TCM alleine).  
Es ist sicher schwer als eingefleischter "Westlicher" sich mit diesen Theroien auseinanderzusetzen, aber es muss ja nicht sein das jeder von allem überzeugt ist.  
Also, wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende!
LG aus Wien
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Birgit! 
Vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Erklärung! Ok, jetzt habe ich es auch besser verstanden als vorher, aber eine Frage habe ich doch noch:
Suppe = Kraftbrühe, weil sehr energiereich sehe ich ein, aber was ißt man denn sonst noch in der TCM-Ernährung? Und wie wird es zubereitet? 
Wäre echt toll, wenn Du da noch was zu schreiben könntest oder auch die anderen Mitschreiber hier! 
Viele Grüße von der schon nicht mehr ganz so skeptischen Andrea*

----------


## riba67

He toll, freut mich total das du dich dafür interessierst.
Naja versuche es einmal vereinfacht zu sagen: Eigentlich ist alles erlaubt, es kommt halt auf deine - ich sag jetzt einmal körperliche Verfassung an.  
Ich versuche dir hier ein kleines Beispiel zu geben. Nehmen wir an es handelt sich um jemanden der eher "kalt" ist und auch noch einen Mangel an Energie hat. 
Das kann sich äußern in Müdigkeit nach dem Essen, Antriebslosigkeit, Lustlosigkeit, spontanes Schwitzen, Kurzatmig, eher durchfallartiger Stuhl, blasses Gesicht, heller Urin, Kältegefühl in Händen, Füßen, friert eher, Wasseransammlungen, ....
Diese Person sollte immer frisch gekochtes Essen, vorallem warmes Frühstück ist sehr gut, viel "warmes" Gemüse (z.B. Kürbis, Kohlgemüse, Karotten, Kartoffel, ..) Fleisch (Rind, Kalb), Kompotte, Winterobst. Kochen mit warmen Gewürzen. 
Hier wäre es gut für eine zeitlang auf kalte Nahrungsmittel zu verzichten. Das wären z.B.  kaltes Essen, Rohkost, Blattsalate, Milchprodukte,Tomaten, Gurken,...
Das ganze natürlich nicht für immer und ewig, sondern einmal solange bis sich der Zustand verbessert hat und dann halt vernünftig weiteressen.
Oft ist es schon sehr hilfreich das wegzulassen was einem nicht gut tut. 
In einer Beratung wird das ganz ausführlich besprochen. man kann sich auch mit den Kochmethoden ein bissl helfen. Hab ich jetzt z.B. ein kaltes Nahrungsmittel z.B. Tomate, so kann ich mir ein bissl helfen indem ich sie koche (Toamtensauce), dann wird das ganze schon wärmer.  
Menschen die schon sehr viel Hitze in sich haben, sollten auf alles "heiße" und "scharfe" verzichten. die dürfen dafür wieder mehr kaltes Essen. Viele Salate, Rohkost, Südfrüchte, ... 
für Laien ist es sicher am Anfang nicht so leicht sich mit der Thermik auseinanderzusetzen, es gibt jedoch schon eine Menge Tabellen in denen man die Thermik der NM ablesen kann und wenn man sich ein klein wenig beim kochen damit beschäftigt dann wird das ganz schon etwas leichter mit der zeit. 
Der Zweck einer guten Beratung ist wirklich genau zu informieren, evtl. Rezepte mitzugeben und auch etwas die Lebensmittel zu besprechen.  
Du kannst ja auch mit Salaten kochen - hab letztens so ein kleines "Mischmasch" aus Restln gemacht - so ein bissl Wok mäßig und hab dann den restlichen Eisbergsalat nudelig geschnitten und dazugegeben. War köstlich und die kalte Thermik des Salates wurde auch etwas ausgeglichen. 
Weiters kannst du dir viel mit den richtigen Tees helfen. Die bewirken auch eine menge im körper - sollten aber auch auf dich abgestimmt sein. 
So, ich belasse es jetzt einmal und hoffe dich nicht endgültig verwirrt zu Haben.
LG
Birgit

----------


## Monsti

Mh, ich war schon sehr oft ihn Asien und hatte dort fast immer bei Einheimischen gewohnt. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass morgens der Reis für den gesamten Tag gegart wird. Alles andere, meist Gemüse, wird ausgesprochen kurz gegart, oft nur ganz kurz angeröstet oder gedünstet. Bei den Suppen ist es anders, diese garen z.T. tatsächlich stundenlang. Die Asiaten nehmen sie aber nicht wie wir als 1. Gang einer Mahlzeit zu sich, sondern am Ende des Essens als Getränk, ähnlich wie Tee. Scharfe Gewürze werden im südlichen China eigentlich *immer* benutzt. Der Hauptrund: Die Speisen verderben nicht so schnell.  Eigentlich will ich mich in diese Diskussion nicht weiter einmischen, da ich von der Ernährung nach der TCM keine Ahnung habe. Und die südchinesische Küche hat wahrscheinlich mit der TCM-Ernährung genausoviel zu tun wie unsere altbewährte und wohlschmeckende Hausmannskost mit den Ideen von Hildegard von Bingen zu tun hat ...  In Anlehnung an den Link von Ulrike halte ich's so, wie's auch meine Vorfahren gehandhabt hatten. Und diese wurden ausnahmslos steinalt.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Birgit! 
Puuuhhh, was viel zu lesen! Habe es jetzt nur kurz überflogen, werde es morgen mal in Ruhe lesen. Mein Mann will noch an den PC, deshalb jetzt nur ganz kurz hier! Aber vielen lieben Dank für die ganzen Infos! Melde mich morgen ausführlicher! 
Hi Monsti! 
Eben weil ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, habe ich Birgit um mehr Infos gebeten. Ich möchte zumindest mal die Zusammenhänge verstehen, ehe ich sage, nee nix für mich! Ich habe ja auch keine Ahnung von der TCM-Ernährung und konnte mir z.B. auch das mit den Suppen nicht vorstellen. Oder aber was man sonst so essen kann!  
Und ich finde es sehr gut, daß hier nicht geschrieben wird, daß die Ernährung nach TCM alle Krankheiten heilt.  
Für heute erstmal genug, bis morgen, liebe Grüße!
Andrea*

----------


## riba67

@monsti 
Hi, das meinte ich ja auch in meiner Erklärung, das eigentlich nur das Gemüse oder das Fleisch in der Suppe sehr lange gekocht wird, alles andere nicht. 
Diese Suppe ist auch lecker in der Früh zu trinken - ich gebe aber zu - ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Auch in Indien oder Afrika wird sehr scharf gewürzt, das hängt wie gesagt damit zusammen das die speisen nicht so schnell verderben und auch ein bissl zur Desinfektion. 
Diese Schärfe wäre für unsere Breitengrade allerdings zuviel des Guten. 
Darf ich fragen,wieso du schon so oft in Asien warst? Hast du Bekannte dort. Das muss ein total schönes, aufregendes Land sein. 
Hoffe das es sich auch bei mir einmal ausgehen wird das alles zu Sehen. 
LG
Birgit

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Birgit,  ja, ich habe viele Freunde im südöstlichen Asien. Das war auch der Hauptgrund, warum wir diese Gegenden immer wieder besucht hatten. Ich war u.a. in Südchina/Hongkong, Thailand, Malaysia und Indonesien, besonders häufig in Indonesien. Bagus sekali!!!! Sehr schade, dass es jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nimmer geht.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Birgit! 
Nun habe ich auch noch eine Frage, die du evtl. beantworten kannst.
Also ich bin erst 22 aber schon seit über 15 Jahren Vegetarierin (esse auch keinen Fisch), hab auch keine Mangelernährung dadurch. Mir viel es auch von Anfang an sehr leicht, so zu leben. Aber ich kenne viele Leute, die es irgendwann nicht mehr ausgehalten haben und wieder mit Fleisch und Wurst essen anfingen. Oder welche die ständig Eisenmangel oder so entwickelt haben und dann aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aufhören mussten.
Kann es sein, dass soetwas auch mit diesen Ernährungstypen in Zusammenhang gebracht werden kann? Dass manche nicht geeigent sind Vegetatier zu sein und andere evtl. sogar Fleisch nicht wirklich brauchen?
Würde mich mal interessieren! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## riba67

Hi Leonessa, 
naja das mit dem vegetarischen Essen ist halt auch so eine Sache. Ein Organismus geht besser damit um als der andere. Fleisch ist halt schon ein wichtiger Energielieferant. Wenn du sehr schwach und ausgezehrt bist, so sind besonders Kraftbrühen mit viel Fleisch wichtig um wieder aufzubauen. Fleisch hat einen sehr nährenden Aspekt.  
Es kommt halt immer auf die Grundkonsistenz an. Ich denke aber das es unter den Vegetariern auch unterschiedlich ist, manche ernähren sich vielleicht auch da etwas einseitig und das kann dann sicher zum Problemen führen.  
Und wie geht es denen die wieder mit Fleisch begonnen haben, fühlen sich die jetzt besser? Ich denke auch das dir dein Körper sicher Signale setzt, da ist es halt wichtig diese zu deuten und auch darauf zu achten. 
Wenn du dich schon so lange vegetarisch ernährst, so hast du ja schon als Kind damit begonnen. Wie war das damals für dich, war das freiwillig oder bedingt durch die Eltern? Ich denke wenn es dir damit gut geht und du dich sonst ausgewogen ernährst, so ist das für dich persönlich sicher sehr gut.  
Es ist ja heutzutage auch nicht einfach gesundes, gutes Fleisch zu kaufen. Am schönsten wäre es wenn man einen Biobauer in der Nähe hat - denn da kann man ziemlich sicher sein was man kauft und ißt. Man sieht ja eh immer wieder an Hand der Fleischskandale welche schlechte Qualitäten manchmal verkauft werden. Da denke ich mir auch oft, besser wäre es das ganze Zeugs nicht mehr zu essen.  
LG
Birgit 
@monsti 
schööööön, ich beneide dich um die tollen Reisen und wünsche dir das es vielleicht wieder möglich sein wird dort hinzukommen!!!

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Birgit! 
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Also die Vegetarier die ich kenne, die es wieder aufgegeben haben sind nun körperlich wieder deutlich besser drauf mit ihrer Fleisch-Ernährung. Eine ehem. Klassenkameradin von mir z.B. hatte immer Probleme mit Harnwegsinfekten und die sind seitdem seltener geworden, seit sie wieder Fleisch ißt.
Ich hab mich damals aus Mitleid den Tieren gegenüber selber dafür entschieden, Vegetarier zu werden. Aber meine Eltern fanden es in Ordnung. Und es ist eben so geblieben. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

[ *    Was im Magen durch die Magensäure passiert, weiß ich, das lernen auch Arzthelferinnen in der Ausbildung und da ich mir denke, da Du so drauf rumkaust, daß Du es auch weißt, muß ich es hier nicht näher ausführen. Aber das heißt ja nicht, daß der Körper keine Vitamine aufnehmen kann!   *   *Also wenn die Nahrung mit unter Stundenlang mit hilfe von Salsäure im Magen zerkleinert wird, ist nicht so schlimm wie stundenlang kochen*   *    Ein Lebensmittel zu garen z.B. in einer Schonkost (meintest Du das mit Kranken-Diät? Habe das Wort so noch nicht gehört, deshalb die Nachfrage!) heißt aber doch auch nicht, daß es stundenlang gekocht wird.  *   *Gerade bei Magen und Darmproblemen werden keine rohen LM gegeben, nur gegart und wie schon erwähnt, für die Vitamine spielt die Zeit des Garen kaum eine Rolle. Das garen egal wie, macht es bekömmlicher. Warum sollte ein besonderes lang gegarte Speise, nicht besonderes bekömmlich sein.*   *    Da scheinbar in der TCM-Ernährung keinen Wert auf Vitamine und Nähstoffe gelegt wird, verstehe ich dann nicht, warum man die LM nicht einfrieren soll?! Obwohl beim Einfrieren gar nicht viel passiert, meistens haben TK-Produkte mehr Nährstoffe, als das Gemüse, was schon tagelang beim Händler im Regal liegt.   Birgit hat ja schon einiges geschrieben, es geht nur um den energtischen Aspekt, ganz vorsichtig erklärt...... bei uns spricht man von Basen und Säurenhaushalt der Nahrung. Ist zwar nicht dasselbe aber hier kannst du bestimmt eher was mit anfangen.  Beim energetischen Kochen geht es auch nicht um Mengen, die Menge von einen Gewürz oder LM können einen bestimmten energetischen Aspekt hervorheben. Das einfrieren nimmt aus ihrer Sicht den energetischen Aspekt, durch auftauen egal wie, werden die Zellen durch Kristalle zerstört und der Inhalt geht verloren. Durch erhitzen verschließen sich die äußeren Poren( Bsp. Fleisch anbraten) aber das gute bleibt drinnen. LM getrocknet behalten ihren energetischen Wert, verändert sich nur im "Grad" von warm in heiß z.B. Da die Asiaten nicht für Vitamine und Co interessieren, scheinen trotzdem Mangelerscheinungen nicht aufzutreten *   *    Ich habe am Dienstag eine Kocharie veranstaltet und meine gekochten Speisen eingefroren, sehe das nix Schlimmes bei.    Schon gekochte Speise einzufrieren, naja auf Dauer solltest du dich über eventuelle Verstopfung nicht wundern. Muß nicht sein, kann sein.*   *    Mich interessiert aber auch, was Dein alter Beruf war, wo Du die "westliche" Seite der Einstellung hattest.    Koch*  *    Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, wie habt Ihr Euch früher ernährt, als Ihr die TCM-Ernährung noch nicht kanntet?   In erster Linie tratitionelle Hausmannskost, seit 2004 achte ich auf die Ernährung im Sinne von TCM. Weder ich oder meine Kinder waren seit her irgendwie krank. Sicherlich nicht der Hauptgrund aber ein  Grund? Wenn meine Kinder mal Cola, Schokolade oder Chips essen wollen, kommt von mir kein päd. Zeigerfinger aber bitte in Maßen.*  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Julia
Darf ich dich fragen, was so alles auf deinen Speisezettel steht?
Nur der Neugierde wegen und wie bereitest du die Speisen zu.
Sollte das hier schon im Forum irgendwo stehen, kannst du mir auch ein Link setzen.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Heike1

> @monsti 
> Auch in Indien oder Afrika wird sehr scharf gewürzt, das hängt wie gesagt damit zusammen das die speisen nicht so schnell verderben und auch ein bissl zur Desinfektion. 
> Diese Schärfe wäre für unsere Breitengrade allerdings zuviel des Guten. 
> LG
> Birgit

 Hallo 
Scharfe LM lösen eine innere Hitze aus, somit kann man in bestimmten Breiten das Klima besser ertragen.
Bei uns kommt das auch vor.... Tage lang 8-10 Grad und aufeinmal 25 Grad, das haut so manchen um. Dieser Sache kann man entgegen wirken wenn man einen Tag vorher schon "heiß" im energtischen Sinne ißt.
Jedoch vorsicht bei denen die schon "heiße Typen" :Zwinker:    sind 
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! Und alle anderen Mitschreiber!  Zitat:"**Da die Asiaten nicht für Vitamine und Co interessieren, scheinen trotzdem Mangelerscheinungen nicht aufzutreten" 
Komisch, mein Mann war 4 Monate beruflich in Japan und hat nicht mitbekommen, daß die Japaner ihr Essen stundenlang kochen, ganz im Gegenteil! Ich habe ihn eben extra nochmal gefragt! 
Das nur mal so am Rande erwähnt. 
Ansonsten fand ich die Erklärung von Birgit schon ganz ok für mich, irgendwie leuchten mir warme und kalte Eßtypen auch eher ein als energetische LM. Ist nun für mich sowieso schwer zu verstehen, aber ich möchte wenigstens etwas hinter die Materie kommen.  
Das Vitamine und Nährstoffe einen geringen Stellenwert haben, habe ich nun auch verstanden. Aber der Körper kann trotz der Magensäure, die die Nahrung "verarbeitet" Vitamine, Mineralstoffe und andere lebenswichtige Stoffe aus der Nahrung ziehen und verwerten. Ich kann gerne die genauen Vorgänge hier hineinschreiben, dazu muß ich nur mein Buch wieder aktivieren. Sowas lernten wir zwar in der Ausbildung, brauchten es noch für die Prüfung und dann nie wieder in unserem Beruf! 
Was meinst Du denn damit, daß ich evtl. dauerhafte Verstopfung bekomme, wenn ich  schon gekochte Speisen einfriere? Also, ich habe eher mit Durchfällen zu tun als mit dem Gegenteil. In Birgits Beschreibung vom "kalten Eßtyp" habe ich mich größtenteils wiedergefunden.  
Ich finde es für mich superinteressant, jetzt hier von Euch mehr Details über die TCM-Ernährung zu bekommen und ich lese und schreibe auch sehr gerne hier mit. Vor allem finde ich es supertoll, daß in allen Beiträgen die Agression raus ist und wir in nettem Ton diskutieren. Das nur mal so nebenbei... 
So ganz verstanden habe ich es zwar immer noch nicht, aber habt bitte Nachsicht! Ihr beschäftigt Euch schon Jahre (?) mit dem Thema, ich mal gerade ein paar Tage.  
Was eßt Ihr denn so? Also, Frühstück z.B.? Und was trinkt man in der TCM-Ernährung? Alle Sorten Tee geht ja wohl auch nicht, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Sonst korrigiert mich bitte! 
So, ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten!
Viele Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea 
Wenn sich das alles in ein paar Worten erklären lassen würde :Peinlichkeit:  .... aber.
Somit gibt es allgemeine Faustregeln, hatte Birgit und ich schon geschrieben.
Auch Getränke werden energetisch zugeordnet.
Mineralwasser im Winter ist nicht gut für uns (aus ihrer Sicht)
Wald und Wiesen Tee oder eben nach Typ andere Sorten. 
Der häufige Verzehr von Tiefkühlkost _kann_.... zu Verstopfung beitragen.
Dein kühler Typ wird schon wärmer :Smiley:  , wenn du den Verzehr von vielen Südfrüchten aus Afrika einschränkst (z.B.)
Jede Region liefert die Nahrung, die in der Klimazone wächst und somit auch für die dort lebenden Menschen geeignet sind.
Somit sind die Orangen für die Menschen in Südeuropa oder Afrika gedacht. Wenn du wärmer werden willst, iß im Winter nicht soviel Rohkost aus Pflanzen von südlichen Ländern. Jetzt um diese Jahreszeit wächst bei uns kein Kraut/Salat/Gemüse. Äpfel, Birne, Möhre,Kohl(Lagerobst/gemüse) sauer eingelegte Konserven(die Vitamine werden beim einkochen mit konserviert, wie die Maden in den Süßkirschen :Grin:  ) 
Das mit den langen Kochen wird nur bei Suppen gemacht um Menschen wieder aufzupeppeln. Auch die deutsche Kraftbrühe war nicht in 30 Minuten gekocht :Grin:   
Tschüß Heike
P.S. das mit den Magen brauchst du nicht raus suchen, also ich vertraue eher ein langes kochen als einen langen Aufenthalt im Magen. Der Kochtopf nimmt den Magen, Arbeit ab und du sparst zwar nicht an Stromkosten aber eigener Energie :Grin:

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen Heike! 
Ok, ich wußte nicht, daß nur die Suppen ewig lang gekocht werden! Wahrscheinlich hast Du es oder Birgit schon mal irgendwo geschrieben hier, aber ich habe es eben erst gelesen.  
Wenn ich - kalter Eßtyp - nun eine Bratwurst mit Spitzkohl und Kartoffeln esse, müßte das doch in Ordnung sein, oder?
Spitzkohl und Kartoffeln ist hier angebaut und auch die richtige Jahreszeit dafür, die Bratwurst kann ich nicht einordnen. 
Wenn man anfängt damit, wann hast z.B. Du gemerkt, daß Dir die TCM-E. gut tut? Merkt man das relativ schnell oder dauert das erstmal einige Wochen oder Monate? 
Ernährst Du Dich komplett, also alle Mahlzeiten, nach TCM? 
Freue mich auf Deine Antwort! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## riba67

Guten Morgen Andrea, 
bin gerade aufgestanden und lese schon fleißig hier im Forum und gebe nun auch meinen Senf dazu: 
Durchfall ist sicherlich ein Zeichen für Kälte oder auch Feuchtigkeit im Körper. Wie Heike schon sagte, versuche einmal die Rohkost und Südfrüchte wegzulassen. Das ist schon eine kleine Hilfe.  
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen einmal so ein Süppchen zu probieren. Vielleicht am Wochenende wenn du Zeit hast. Kauf dir ein bissl frisches Gemüse und evtl. ein Stück Fleisch (kann Rindfleisch oder 2 Hendlhaxerl sein) alles zusammen ins kalte Wasser schmeissen und dann halt kochen. Um so länger um so besser. Schreck dich nicht, aber ich koche meist 6 Stunden lang. Würzen würde ich dann eher zum Schluß. Du kannst aber während des Kochens schon Wacholderbeeren dazugeben. 
Mein Frühstück schaut im Moment so aus: ein Brei (wechsel immer ab: Haferflocken, Hirseflocken, ...) mit wasser gekocht, dann nach belieben rosinen, Honig, Nüsse dazu.
Das schmeckt sehr gut und hält lange an. Es ist auch so, dass mit der Zeit diese Heißhungerattacken verschwinden. 
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Veränderungen merke wenn ich mich wieder richtig ernähre. Ich nehme wieder ab, ich fühle mich viel frischer, bin nachmittags lange nicht mehr so müde wie früher. Wenn du zeitgleich den richtigen tee trinkst, so bewirkt das schon sehr viel. Das kann auch ganz schnell gehen.  
Sag eine Frage: was ist Spitzkohl?? 
LG
Birgit 
PS: Ich schreib dir noch eine pn!

----------


## riba67

Guten Morgen Andrea, 
bin gerade aufgestanden und lese schon fleißig hier im Forum und gebe nun auch meinen Senf dazu: 
Durchfall ist sicherlich ein Zeichen für Kälte oder auch Feuchtigkeit im Körper. Wie Heike schon sagte, versuche einmal die Rohkost und Südfrüchte wegzulassen. Das ist schon eine kleine Hilfe.  
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen einmal so ein Süppchen zu probieren. Vielleicht am Wochenende wenn du Zeit hast. Kauf dir ein bissl frisches Gemüse und evtl. ein Stück Fleisch (kann Rindfleisch oder 2 Hendlhaxerl sein) alles zusammen ins kalte Wasser schmeissen und dann halt kochen. Um so länger um so besser. Schreck dich nicht, aber ich koche meist 6 Stunden lang. Würzen würde ich dann eher zum Schluß. Du kannst aber während des Kochens schon Wacholderbeeren dazugeben. 
Mein Frühstück schaut im Moment so aus: ein Brei (wechsel immer ab: Haferflocken, Hirseflocken, ...) mit wasser gekocht, dann nach belieben rosinen, Honig, Nüsse dazu.
Das schmeckt sehr gut und hält lange an. Es ist auch so, dass mit der Zeit diese Heißhungerattacken verschwinden. 
Bei mir ist es so, dass ich Veränderungen merke wenn ich mich wieder richtig ernähre. Ich nehme wieder ab, ich fühle mich viel frischer, bin nachmittags lange nicht mehr so müde wie früher. Wenn du zeitgleich den richtigen tee trinkst, so bewirkt das schon sehr viel. Das kann auch ganz schnell gehen.  
Sag eine Frage: was ist Spitzkohl?? 
LG
Birgit 
PS: Ich schreib dir noch eine pn!

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Birgit! 
Spitzkohl ist eine Kohlart, der läuft nach oben spitz zu, daher der Name, ich glaube, ein Verwandter des Weißkohls. Das nennt man bei Euch bestimmt anders! 
Aber was sind denn "Hendlhaxerl"?? Das kenne ich nun widerum nicht!  
Die Suppe werde ich kochen, verlaßt Euch drauf! Aber so ein kleines Rezept wäre doch schön.... Vielleicht mit Mengenangaben? 
6 Stunden kochen? Und dann? Lieber Himmel, das stellt ja alles bisherige in meiner Küche auf den Kopf!  Aber ich versuche es! 
So, nun wieder eine Frage, wäre ja langweilig ohne!  
Rohkost ist gleich Salat? Also grüner Salat, Tomaten, Gurken mit Dressing. Oder meint Ihr so Möhren und Apfel mit Sellerie, was man auch schon mal als "Rohkost"-Salat bezeichnet?! Wahrscheinlich wohl beides.... Und meine über alles geliebten Clementinen soll ich auch weglassen?  
Erstmal viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

*gggg*   

> *"Hendlhaxerl"??*

   Auf norddeutsch: "Hühnerkeulen", oder so ähnlich ...  Grüßle von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Ach so, Hähnchenkeulen sind das!   
Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung! Hihi, stelle mir gerade meinen rheinischen Biometzger vor, wenn ich Hendlhaxerl verlangt hätte... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Hi Andrea, 
also Hendlhaxerl sind, wie schon von Angie erklärt die Hühnerkeulen. Qausi das Haxerl (Fußerl) vom Hendl. Rezept lass ich dir zukommen. 
Unter Rohkost verstehe ich: alles was du roh ist, aber jetzt nicht unbedingt Obst. Zu Rohkost zählen Blattslate, Gurken, Tomaten, Paprika, .... sämtl. Gemüse das du nicht zubereitest sondern einfach aufschneidest und isst. 
Clementinen (Mandarinen) zählen zu den kühlen Lebensmittel, aber ich denke wenn du sie so sehr liebst, dann sind sie in Maßen auch ok. Du sollst dich auch nicht selbst bestrafen und ganz strikt alles weglassen, denn das würde dir auf Dauer keine Freude mehr bereiten und das soll es auch nicht sein. Wenn du dich im Prinzip richtig ernährst, so sind so kleine Ausnahmen sicherlich in Ordnung. 
LG

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Birgit! 
Ja, die Hendlhaxerln kenne ich nun auch....  
Das mit dem Suppenrezept wäre superklasse, möchte das nun doch wenigstens mal probieren.  
Das hätteste auch nicht gedacht, oder? Tröste Dich, ich auch nicht! 
Naja, also wenn ich meine geliebten Clementinen weiteressen darf, dann ist doch alles ok. Ich esse da auch nicht 1 kg am Tag von, mal 1 oder 2 Stück, dann erst wieder 2 Tage später welche. Und die Saison von denen ist ja auch recht kurz! Ansonsten esse ich außer Salat eigentlich kein rohes Gemüse, aber den kann ich auch erstmal streichen, ist eh alles so teuer von dem Kram im Moment. Herbst und Winter heißt bei uns auch eher warme Sachen zum Essen, Salate gibt es wesentlich mehr im Sommer.  
Die Sachen für die Suppe kaufe ich morgen, dann mache ich die und dann werde ich Euch hier berichten! 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea
Japaner essen rohen Fisch.... ist nicht mein Ding
Kohl und Kartoffel sind neutral, die Bratwurst ist aus Schweinfleisch, somit eher kühl und auch neutral. 
Wie Birgit schon sagte, das Kühle einschränken. Da du, bei deinen Beschwerden gut auf Wärme ansprichst, kann es *ein* Hinweis sein, das du eher ein kühler Typ bist. So kommt eins zum anderen.
chin. Weisheit..."alles was groß wird, fängt klein an" auch bei Gesundheit.
Streng nach TCM ernähre ich mich nicht, halte mich aber an die Faustregeln. Südfrüchte kaufe ich ganz selten und wenn bekommt mein Sohn jeden zweiten Tag nur eine halbe Banane mit.Ansonsten Birne und Apfel oder Möhre aus den Garten.
Sind Erkältungen oder sonstige Schwankungen in der Familie in anmarsch, schmeiße ich meinen Hexenkessel an und dann wird gekocht was anliegt.
Seit zwei Jahren achte ich darauf.
Abends esse ich auch meine Schnitte und früh Weißbrot, da ich eher zur Hitze neige, kann ich es mir leisten :Grin:  
Tschüß Heike    

> *Guten Morgen Heike!*  *Ok, ich wußte nicht, daß nur die Suppen ewig lang gekocht werden! Wahrscheinlich hast Du es oder Birgit schon mal irgendwo geschrieben hier, aber ich habe es eben erst gelesen.*   *Wenn ich - kalter Eßtyp - nun eine Bratwurst mit Spitzkohl und Kartoffeln esse, müßte das doch in Ordnung sein, oder?* *Spitzkohl und Kartoffeln ist hier angebaut und auch die richtige Jahreszeit dafür, die Bratwurst kann ich nicht einordnen.*  *Wenn man anfängt damit, wann hast z.B. Du gemerkt, daß Dir die TCM-E. gut tut? Merkt man das relativ schnell oder dauert das erstmal einige Wochen oder Monate?*  *Ernährst Du Dich komplett, also alle Mahlzeiten, nach TCM?*  *Freue mich auf Deine Antwort!*  *Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Nun bin ich doch wieder schlauer geworden, was die Kocherei betrifft. Danke für die Info's! 
Naja, also morgens esse ich auch eine Scheibe Brot mit Wurst oder Käse, habe mal Müsli angetestet, aber das ist um die Uhrzeit noch gar nicht mein Ding! 
Ich würde es auch so machen wollen, daß ich mich an Faustregeln halte, da ich ja auch jeden Abend kochen muß, wenn mein Mann nach Hause kommt. Und der glaube ich läßt sich dem warmen Typ zuordnen... Weiß ich aber natürlich nicht, ist nur meine Vermutung.  
Ich habe gestern im übrigen diese "Totkochsuppe" gekocht und ich muß sagen, hm, also ich finde sie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig vom Geschmack her. Aber ich habe sie tapfer gelöffelt, mein Mann hat mich belächelt und das normale Abendessen vorgezogen.  
Hatte mir für die Suppe noch extra als Einlage etwas Gemüse gekocht, was dann natürlich knackiger war als das ausgekochte und ein paar Sternchennudeln mit reingegeben. Der Topf mit der Brühe steht nun im Kühlschrank, heute mittag gibt es dann einen Teller davon. Ich werde weiter berichten! 
Südfrüchte gibt es bei uns eh nicht soviel, ich kann Ananas schlecht vertragen. Bananen schmecken mir auch nicht immer und wenn dann mal eine in 3 Monaten! Also nicht wirklich viel. Äpfel und Birnen esse ich gerne, aber halt auch nicht so viel davon. Naja und die Clementinen halt, aber die gibt es ja nicht so lange. Mango und Papaya mag ich nicht mehr hier essen, seit ich sie mal in Sri Lanka gegessen habe. Seitdem schmecken mir die eingeflogenen Früchte gar nicht mehr! 
Also alles in allem finde ich mich gar nicht so schlecht mit der Ernährung! Die Waage geht auch in Richtung weniger, was will ich mehr?  
Ach so, die Bratwurst was nur als Beispiel gedacht, gibt es natürlich nicht jeden Abend oder jede Woche! Wir essen so 3 mal die Woche Fleisch, manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger, je nachdem was ich so einkaufe und bekomme.  
Rohen Fisch, also Sushi, kann man mich mit jagen! Da schüttelt es mich immer, nee, habe ich probiert, kann ich nicht essen. Lars liebt Sushi! Ißt er aber hier auch nicht mehr, seit er vor 8 Jahren für 4 Monate in Japan war! Er hofft auf einen weiteren Japanaufenthalt, entweder als Urlaub oder sogar beruflich! 
Wenn man sich an die Faustregeln hält, müßte das sich aber doch auch bemerkbar machen, oder?  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Obelix1962

@Teetante, 
ich verstehe Deinen Lars, den so frischen Fisch für Sushi bekommst Du nur wenn Du
an der Küste wohnst oder ein großes Süß- bzw. Salzwasseraquarium Dein eigen nennen kannst, da Du da den Fisch dann frisch verarbeiten kannst. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Heike1

*    Ich habe gestern im übrigen diese "Totkochsuppe" gekocht und ich muß sagen, hm, also ich finde sie sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig vom Geschmack her. Aber ich habe sie tapfer gelöffelt, mein Mann hat mich belächelt und das normale Abendessen vorgezogen.    Hallo Andrea 
Du kannst ganz normalen Eintopf kochen, mit den selben Zutaten wie sonst auch.
Schreibe mal auf, was alles rein soll und ich kann dir sagen, in welcher Reihenfolge. Gemüse nicht extra kochen alles in einem, darum heißt es ja auch EIN-topf und dann laß dich überraschen 
Tschüß Heike*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Heike!   

> Hallo Julia
> Darf ich dich fragen, was so alles auf deinen Speisezettel steht?
> Nur der Neugierde wegen und wie bereitest du die Speisen zu.
> Sollte das hier schon im Forum irgendwo stehen, kannst du mir auch ein Link setzen.
> Tschüß Heike

 Hm, da mein Speisezettel sehr lang ist (auch wenn mir das einige nie glauben) werde ich dir mal eine Auswahl schreiben, was ich gern koche. 
Also mein Lieblingsessen ist alles, was mit Nudeln zusammenhängt. Die mach ich entweder mit frischer Tomatensoße (also nicht nur passierte Tomaten) und viel Basilikum, auch einen Nudelauflauf oder Lasagne mit viel verschiedenem Gemüse finde ich toll (Paprika, Pilze, Erbsen, Brokkoli...). Das mach ich dann z.B. halb halb mit Tomaten und Bechamel-Soße. Tomatensoße verfeiner ich gern mit süßer Sahne (hab auch mal gehört, dass manche Vegetarier das unbewusst machen, um den Fettgehalt, den fleischhaltiges Essen oft hat, wenigstens ansatzweise zu erreichen). Auch chinesisch koche ich gern, entweder mit Reis, den ich mit Curry im Kochwasser schön knallgelb färbe oder mit diesen chinesischen Nudeln, die man in jedem Supermarkt bekommt und die so schön schnell fertig gekocht sind.
Oder ich mach Ofenkartoffeln mit Kräuterquark und Leinöl. Da schäl ich Kartoffeln, schneide sie in recht dünne Schnitze. Dann ab in eine Schüssel, Olivenöl, Pfeffer, Salz und Paprika-Gewürz drüber und dann verrühren. Das Ganze braucht dann auf einem Backblech verteilt im Ofen etwa ne Stunde und passt dann super zum Kräuterquark und dem Leinöl. Backcamombert mit Preiselbeeren mag ich auch sehr gern und auch Suppen aller Art (was auch immer ich grad für ein Gemüse aufbrauchen muss) stehen bei mir auch öfter mal auf dem Tisch. Salat-Hunger habe ich viel, mache ich auch oft. IOm Sommer gern Tomaten-, Gurken- oder grüner Salat. Am liebsten mit Joguhrt-Soße (aber nicht die gekaufte, die schmeckt ja zum Flüchten!). Im Winter mach ich gern Champignong oder weiße-Bohnen-Salat (den aber nur mit Essig und ÖL-Soße).
Hm.. Käsebrot ist natürlich oft zum Frühstück dran.
Ich hoffe das war nun ein kleiner Überblick. Mit Nudeln, Reis und Kartoffeln in Kom,bination mit dem verschiedensten Gemüse lässt sich eine Menge machen finde ich.
Auch einige Kumpels von meinem Freund, die ihm früher- als sie erfahren haben, dass er mit ner Vegetarierin zusammenlebt- "Herzliches Beileid" gewünscht haben, kommen mitlerweile sehr gern mal zum 'Abendessen vorbei und ihnen fehlt dann auch kein Fleisch. 
Liebe Grüße Julia 
PS: Soja und Tofu verwende ich äußerst selten

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Birgit hatte mir geschrieben, ich könnte mir als "frische" Einlage Gemüse extra kochen und dann zum Schluß in die Suppe geben. Vorher hatte ich alles in einem Topf, also die Hühnerteile frisch vom Markt (Brust und Keulen mit Knochen und Haut), frisches Gemüse wie Möhren, Sellerie, Petersilienwurzel, Lauch und glatte Petersilie. Hoffe, habe nix vergessen aufzuzählen... Dann das ganze samt Huhn in einen Topf, mit kaltem Wasser angesetzt und schön lange vor sich hin köcheln lassen, gute 5,5 Stunden! Wacholderbeerren, Pfefferkörner und 3 Lorbeerblätter dazu, ganz am Ende nachdem Absieben der Suppe habe ich dann noch ein wenig Salz hinzugefügt. 
Nebenbei in einem Topf nochmal kleingewürfelte Möhren und etwas Sellerie und Lauch so gegart, daß sie anschließend in die Brühe kamen und gegessen werden konnten. Nudeln dazu, fertig. 
Der Eintopfgeruch waberte hier durch die Wohnung, der Geschmack war naja, aber ich glaube schon, daß die guttut. Weiß nicht warum, aber mir hat sie auch nicht geschadet bzw. war sie nicht so schrecklich, daß ich sie nicht essen konnte.  
Wenn ich was falsch gemacht habe, dann sag es mir doch bitte! Ach so, zwischendurch mußte ich mal Wasser zugießen, das war was verkocht und dadurch zu wenig geworden! Muß mich da mengenmäßig erst noch reinfinden!  
Bis später, Andrea *  *Hallo Leonessa! 
Warum hast Du Soja und Tofu selten auf dem Speiseplan? Magst Du es nicht? 
Wie sind ganz normale Esser, aber beim Chinesen oder Japaner, wenn wir essen gehen, dann bestelle ich mir meistens Tofu mit Curry und Kokosmilch in der Soße. Hmmmmmm, lecker! 
Bei uns gibt es aber auch viel Nudeln mit Soßen und Gemüse, also auch nicht immer Fleisch. Ich habe deb Fleischverzehr auch schon sehr heruntergeschraubt, auch wenn ich nur beim Metzger oder beim Bio-Mann auf dem Markt kaufe, diese ganzen Fleischskandale förderten meinen Hunger auf Fleisch nicht gerade! Und dabei ist es dann geblieben, nicht jeden Tag Fleisch zu essen. 
Finde ich ja toll, daß Du das schon so lange machst mit der vegetarischen Ernährung! Und langweilig liest sich Dein Speiseplan bestimmt nicht! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Hi, Andrea 
freut mich das es dir gelungen ist. Ein bissl gewöhnungsbedürftig sind die Suppen sicherlich - aber glaube mir viel natürlicher und kräftigender. Man sollte auch versuchen ohne diesen ganzen Gewürzmischungen in denen Geschmacksverstärker drinnen sind, auszukommen. 
Das mit dem extra Gemüse kochen ist schon ok, du kochst ja sowieso das andere Gemüse in der Suppe und wenn du das "matschige" zeugs dann nicht essen magst, ist es sicher nicht falsch ein bissl knackiges dazuzugeben. 
Meld mich bald bei dir - ein klein bissl dauert es noch! 
LG
Birgit

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Birgit! 
Ja es ist mir gelungen und Du wirst lachen, der Topf ist fast leer! Habe gestern und heute mittag jeweils eine große Suppentasse davon gelöffelt und ich vertrage alles bestens!  
Werde nächste Woche die nächste Ration kochen und mich mittags immer mal wieder davon ernähren! Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat, finde ich, schmeckt es recht gut. Bei der Kälte und Nässe, die draußen herrscht, finde ich eh alles heiße klasse.  
Freue mich schon auf Deine Mail! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Andrea! 
Ich mag Tofu auch sehr gerne, aber ich hab bisher sehr wenig Erfahrung damit gemacht beim Kochen und meist war ich anschließend nicht zufrieden. Beim Asiaten oder meinem Onkel (er ist auch Vegetarierer), esse ich sehr gern Tofu. :plate_1:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julia! 
Ach so, ich dachte, Du magst ihn vielleicht nicht. Ich muß ehrlich sagen, ich traue mich auch nicht so ganz ran mit dem Tofu in meiner Küche, aber wir gehen ja ab und an zum Chinesen o.ä. und dann schwelge ich immer drin! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Julia
Das hört sich wirklich lecker an, auch die Mischung der Zutaten macht es.
Da du sehr jung damit angefangen hast, scheint sich dein Organismus gut angepaßt zu haben.
Mein erstes Seminar war eine Woche "vegetarisch", damals fragte ich, wo der nächste Fleischer sei. Ich habe damals, 2-3 mal die Woche Fleisch gegessen. Ich habe echt die Woche super überstanden und ich habe nichts vermisst und wahr auch satt.
Wenn du ein paar leckere Rezepte verraten würdest, wäre toll.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Heike1

*     also die Hühnerteile frisch vom Markt (Brust und Keulen mit Knochen und Haut), frisches Gemüse wie Möhren, Sellerie, Petersilienwurzel, Lauch und glatte Petersilie. Hoffe, habe nix vergessen aufzuzählen... Dann das ganze samt Huhn in einen Topf, mit kaltem Wasser angesetzt und schön lange vor sich hin köcheln lassen, gute 5,5 Stunden! Wacholderbeerren, Pfefferkörner und 3 Lorbeerblätter dazu, ganz am Ende nachdem Absieben der Suppe habe ich dann noch ein wenig Salz hinzugefügt.  *  
Hallo Andrea
Solltest du es mit diesen Zutaten noch einmal probieren, dann so mal versuchen. 
-Topf mit Wasser füllen, Hühnchen und Petersilie rein.Salz jetzt auch wenn man will. 
- Jetzt auf den Herd stellen und Wacholderbeeren rein. 
-  Jetzt frisches Gemüse putzen, Möhren, Sellerie, Kohlrabi, Kartoffel und rein. 
- Kurzen Moment warten und dann Zwiebel, Lauch, Lorbeer, Pfeffer 
- Solltest du bis jetzt kein Salz dran haben, kannst du jetzt es rein tun. 2-3h kochen reicht aus, wobei man es eher leicht köcheln läßt.
Versuch es mal so, Gewürze kannst du auch in einen Gewürzsacktun.
------------------------------------------------------
Wenn du dir die Arbeit mit zusätzlichen Gemüse machen willst :Huh?:  
Wasser, Petersilie,Salz dann auf den Herd und anstellen, dann das geschnittene Gemüse dazu. Achtung Salz mußt du hier am Anfang rein tun, solltest du es vergessen haben, müßtes du nach dem Gemüse, Pfeffer o. Lorber o. Lauch dazugeben und dann erst das Salz.
Mengen spielen ein untergeordente Rolle, somit reicht dann auch eine Prise.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Heike! 
Magst du Brokkoli? 
Einfach Brokkoli-Röschen andünsten, wenn sie dir weich genug sind das Wasser abgeißen Sahne, Pfeffer, Salz und etwas Muskatnuss dazufügen und noch kurz aufkochen lassen- fertig ist eine tolle Nudelsoße. Wenn es doch mal zu viel Sahne geworden sein soll und mich eher an Suppe erinnert mach ich noch etwas Soßenbinder oder Mehl rein.
Ähnlich kann man auch eine Spinat-Sahne-Soße machen. Eigentlich mit den gleichen Zutaten. 
Sind nur nochmal Beispiele. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

Danke Julia
Da ich überlegt habe, was ich mir am Freitag mache, ich glaube jetzt weis ich es :Zwinker:   
Tschüß Heike    

> Hallo Heike! 
> Magst du Brokkoli? 
> Einfach Brokkoli-Röschen andünsten, wenn sie dir weich genug sind das Wasser abgeißen Sahne, Pfeffer, Salz und etwas Muskatnuss dazufügen und noch kurz aufkochen lassen- fertig ist eine tolle Nudelsoße. Wenn es doch mal zu viel Sahne geworden sein soll und mich eher an Suppe erinnert mach ich noch etwas Soßenbinder oder Mehl rein.
> Ähnlich kann man auch eine Spinat-Sahne-Soße machen. Eigentlich mit den gleichen Zutaten. 
> Sind nur nochmal Beispiele. 
> Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea 
Jetzt ist mir ein Fehler passiert ups.
Also Wasser und Salz zuerst, dann Petersilie usw.
Wenn Petersilie schon im Topf ist, Salz zum Schluß.... vieles ist für mich schon selbstverständlich, doch bei meinen Zeilen sieht das anderes aus.
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Leonessa

Freut mich, Heike, wenn ich dir helfen konnte. :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Julia! 
Danke auch von mir für das Rezept, werde ich nächste Woche machen, allerdings ersetze ich die Sahne durch leichtere Sachen. Ich brauche kein weiteres Hüftgold!  * *Hallo Heike! 
Uff, was ist denn nun los? Also, ich werde mir Deine Ratschläge ausdrucken, weil das kann ja kein Mensch im Kopf behalten mit der Reihenfolge...  
Das mit den 2 bis 3 Stunden kochen gefällt mir, nach den 5,5 Stunden war es fast wie Brei teilweise.  
Aber erkläre mir doch bitte kurz, warum ich das in der und der Reihenfolge machen soll? Und was hat das mit dem Salz auf sich? 
Leicht verwirrte Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

> *Aber erkläre mir doch bitte kurz, warum ich das in der und der Reihenfolge machen soll? Und was hat das mit dem Salz auf sich?*  *Leicht verwirrte Grüße, Andrea*

 Das Salz gehört zum Wasser, die Petersilie ist schon Holz.
Reihenfolge ist "Wasser, Holz, Feuer, Erde, Metall"
das Ganze ist ein Kreislauf, also kann auf Metall wieder Wasser, Holz usw. kommen
Julias Rezept vom Brokkoli ist fast in korrekter Reihenfolge beschrieben, dabei kennt sie TCM kochen gar nicht :Grin: (glückliches Händchen) 
Als ich das erste mal von der Reihenfolge hörte, dachte ich auch, es ist übertrieben, mach mal das Rezept so. Es gibt kein Matsch, egal wie die Mengenverhältnisse sind, es schmeckt immer, warum das so ist. Keine Ahnung, das Geheimnis haben die alten Chinesen mit ins Grab genommen :Zwinker:  aber es funktioniert
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea
Verzichten kann man nicht auf alles aber einschränken wo es möglich ist. 
Jetzt fix die heißen und kalten Dinge. 
Heiß.... Hammel, Lamm, Schaf, Ziege, Hirsch, alle Fleischarten die stark gegrillt oder angebraten sind. 
Bitterlikör, Cognac, Glühwein, Yogi Tee, hochprozentiger Alkohol 
Schimmelkäsearten 
Piment,Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Ingwer, Curry, Chili, Cayennepfeffer
---------------------------------------------------------------
kalt.... Weizenkleie.-sprossen, Sauerampfer, Tomate, Gurke 
Ananas, Kiwi, Rhabarber, Zitrone, Honigmelone, Wassermelone, Mango, Papaya, Kaki 
Salz, Sojasoße 
Joghurt 
Kaviar, Krabbe, Krebs und Miesmuschel 
kaltes Mineralwasser 
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Heike! 
Das ist ja eine Wissenschaft für sich, oder? 
Das muß ich mir ausdrucken und in die Küche hängen, also die kalten Sachen behagen mir fast mehr als die warmen, ich werde mich aber mal dran halten, was Du mir geschrieben hast. 
Die Suppe war wirklich wie Matsch geworden, zulange gekocht mit 5,5 Std.?? Also ne klare Brühre war das auch nach dem Abseihen nicht geworden!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Heike1

Hallo Andrea  *    Das ist ja eine Wissenschaft für sich, oder?   Ist es wirklich, die Lehre ist sehr kompliziert, darum halte ich mich auch nur an den groben Faustregeln. Das neutrale soll dir etwas ruhe bringen, in wie weit es klappt, probiere es aus aber zwinge dich nicht.* *    Das muß ich mir ausdrucken und in die Küche hängen, also die kalten Sachen behagen mir fast mehr als die warmen, ich werde mich aber mal dran halten, was Du mir geschrieben hast.   Du wirst sehr schnell viele LM im Kopf haben, wenn du öfters mal einen Blick drauf wirfst.* *    Die Suppe war wirklich wie Matsch geworden, zulange gekocht mit 5,5 Std.?? Also ne klare Brühre war das auch nach dem Abseihen nicht geworden!    Die Zeit weniger, die Reihenfolge läßt es Matsch oder nicht Matsch werden*  
Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Morgen ist bei uns wieder Markt und da werde ich wieder alles für so eine Suppe zusammenkaufen! Habe den Topf letzte Woche ja leergegessen, auch wenn es gewöhnungsbedürftig war, aber geschadet hat sie wohl nicht, hatte keine Probleme in irgendeiner Art! 
Morgen wird also der "Hexenkessel" aufs Feuer gestellt! Na, mal sehen, wie der 2. Versuch wird, ich werde berichten! Seit Samstag ist das mit dem Essen eh etwas problematischer bei mir (Mann im Ausland), aber Suppe geht ja meistens, auch wenn man nicht viel Hunger oder Appetit hat. Nachher in der Sauna wollen wir auch was essen, da gibt es leckere Kleinigkeiten, ich glaube, ich werde eine Ofenkartoffel mit Champignons und Käse überbacken essen, irgendwie habe ich da richtig Lust drauf! Die ist bestimmt nicht im Sinn von TCM, aber man muß ja klein anfangen und ich konzentriere mich erstmal auf die "Totkoch-Suppe"!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Heike! 
Freut mich, wenn mein Rezept fast richtig geschrieben war nach TCM durch Zufall!
Willst du es mir vielleicht mal umschreiben?
Werde mich dann in Zukunft an diese Reihenfolge halten. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Heike1

> Freut mich, wenn mein Rezept fast richtig geschrieben war nach TCM durch Zufall!
> Willst du es mir vielleicht mal umschreiben?
> Werde mich dann in Zukunft an diese Reihenfolge halten.

 Hallo Julia
Etwas Wasser in den Topf oder Pfanne, eine Prise Salz dazu, jetzt den Brokkoli rein, jetzt auf den Herd und anstellen, Sahne dazu, Pfeffer und Muskat.
(Solltest du am Anfang kein Salz dran machen, dann das Salz nach der Muskatnuß) 
Wie schon gesagt, fast genau :Zwinker:   _Einfach Brokkoli-Röschen andünsten, wenn sie dir weich genug sind das Wasser abgeißen Sahne, Pfeffer, Salz und etwas Muskatnuss dazufügen und noch kurz aufkochen lassen- fertig ist eine tolle Nudelsoße. Wenn es doch mal zu viel Sahne geworden sein soll und mich eher an Suppe erinnert mach ich noch etwas Soßenbinder oder Mehl rein._  _Auf das Mehl oder Soßenbinder kannst du verzichten, wenn du die ganze Sache mit einen Pürierstab bearbeitest, hier entsteht eine cremige Suppe oder Soße  Tschüß Heike _

----------


## Heike1

*    Morgen wird also der "Hexenkessel" aufs Feuer gestellt! Na, mal sehen, wie der 2. Versuch wird, ich werde berichten!   *    Hallo Andrea  Wie war dein zweiter Versuch? :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):    Tschüß Heike

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Heike! 
Der 2. Versuch ist gelungen, habe die Suppe letzte Woche gekocht, als ich alleine war und das war so fast das einzige, was ich gegessen habe bis auf 2 x Nudeln.  
Heute morgen habe ich Lars in die Firma gefahren, Stuttgart steht an bis morgen, paßt hervorragend, denn heute ist ja wieder Markt und ich werden den "Totkochtopf" wieder anschmeißen!  
Habe sie letzte Woche mit Rindfleisch und Gemüse gekocht, war fast noch leckerer als mit dem Huhn davor das Mal. Mal sehen, was ich heute bekomme.... 
Ich liebe fast alle Suppen, habe mich an diese Art nun auch gewöhnt und deshalb werfe ich den Topf auch jetzt einmal die Woche auf den Herd und laß sie einfach leise vor sich hinköcheln. Letztes Mal wollte ich sie gar nicht so lange kochen lassen, aber ich habe vergessen, die Herdplatte auszustellen und als ich es gemerkt habe, waren schon wieder fast 5 Stunden um!  
Ich bleibe dran, werde am Wochenende mal das Rezept von Julia nachkochen. Nudeln lieben wir eh und Broccoli wird hier auch gerne genommen.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea *

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Heike! 
Stimmt, wenn ich mit dem Pürierstab nochmal drüber gehe, wird es sämig. Aber oft klappt es bei mir auch so ohne Mehl oder Soßenbinder. Werde mich aber nächstes Mal an die von dir beschriebene Reihenfolge halten, kann nie schaden! :b_wink:  
Danke! 
Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Nikolaustag!
Julia

----------

